# Quick and easy fleece blanket!



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Soooo much faster than knitting! The last time I made fleece blankets my son was 10. Now I am making fleece blankets for his new baby to be! When I did fleece before, I used two layers and stitched the edges together with contrasting embroidery thread. They were a bit heavy, but good for winter evenings.

For the baby, I decided it would be better to make two single layers that could be used independently or together. So, here is the first one. This time I used the crocheted fringe edge so there would be no knots (well, just one tiny one).


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very clever. I like the monkeys. Should be very comfy.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

We always made them out of flannel and crocheted the edges together. Back then, everyone used "receiving blankets" and the bought ones were skimpy. We made ours a yard square and they were good -- at least I was happy with them for my babies.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,love the monkeys,very clever idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I have made this with just one layer and you cut about 2 inch cuts about an inch or so apart and put a knot in each one. Quick and kids love them!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the monkeys.....very nice.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I really like the edging. I don't quite get how u did that.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I would also like to know how you did the edging, it is very nice.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Judyh said:


> I would also like to know how you did the edging, it is very nice.


Me, too, please.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute monkey blanket....looks so cozy.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Can you share how you did the edge?


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, really love your edge! What is the secret???


----------



## gammapat403 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, love the edging, how to, Please, Thanks, Pat


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Add me to the list, I want to know how to do the edging


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks very interesting. I'd also like to know how you did it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Your edging is very unique would also love to know how you did it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes the edge please how you did this? Pretty. I have some felt left from years ago I can use. Thanks


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Love what you did to make the fleece blanket.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> I really like the edging. I don't quite get how u did that.


http://www.piecesbypolly.com/2011/11/double-layered-no-sew-braided-fleece.html?&cuid=6f807e9cc3fe7130c57177adc61e060f


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

In the tutorial: http://www.piecesbypolly.com/2011/11/double-layered-no-sew-braided-fleece.html?&cuid=6f807e9cc3fe7130c57177adc61e060f

She uses a paper clip. I used first a crochet hook, but then found an old latch hook grabbed the fabric faster.


----------

